
Intel CEO Resigns Over Past Relationship with an Employee – Motherboard - aravindhsriram
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9k8jpp/intel-ceo-resigns-over-past-relationship-with-an-employee-brian-krzanich
======
grzm
Current discussion (over 180 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17364899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17364899)

